# Jasper Sy 460



## Sauce (Apr 24, 2007)

Could anyone inform of what has happened to the F.V. Jasper she did have the number SY460 whilst she was in the western isles. She then went to carradale and i think she then went to ireland. Any ifo would be appreciated.

St. Monans Built.
Kelvin Engine
Fwd accomodation
Think she was a herring netter in the beginning

thanks


----------

